# Photography help please



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2009)

I built a light box....and thought I had daylight bulbs but this is the result.....what did I do wrong? Many thanks,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2009)

The picture came out actually much darker than is shown here.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2009)

I meant shown above, not here.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 19, 2009)

See if you have a back light setting on your camera? That will help with cutting out the light behind the bottle, and focus on just the bottle.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was shooting in daylight in the kitchen. What I saw in person was very light, clear white light and background, it just came out brown when I downloaded it on the pc.
  I thought perhaps there may be a particular type of light source that I should use. Mine were simple clamp on spotlights.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent effort Marjorie.  And you were right, it was the light bulb.  The light bulb you have makes the bottle appear more yellow.  And congrats on a very nice light box.  It will work really well once you have the right light bulb.  And you were correct once again, a daylight bulb is the one you need.  I will take a pic of the one I use in a little bit.  Best of luck. I know the cost of my light bulb was about $12 I think but it should last almost 4 or 5 years.  Congrats on your work...you are almost there.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jan 19, 2009)

yes, you must have a daylight bulb, we used the clip on fixtures with metal shades behind them to get the most light we could into a friend of mines homemade box, we also used three lights, one from behind gives you the best showing of the embossing, here is an example of how his turned out, good luck


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 20, 2009)

Marge

 This is a pic with back light w/flash, the back light is a normal household bulb.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks all for the help and encouragement!
 My lightbulbs were ordinary ge reveal bulbs. They said "daylight" but I suspected they weren't the proper ones for the lightbox.
 My canera is a Canon Rebel and may be too complicated for me but I don't think I have a back light setting. I've seen some daylight bulbs on the internet specifically for shooting with a light box and I'll get some and try again.
 I appreciate all the help!
 regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 20, 2009)

P.S. cc6pacl and NorCalbottleHunter...your pictures are awesome! Just the look I'm trying for! thank you.
 Regards again,


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jan 21, 2009)

We found our "day" lights at lowes, worked great, I will have to ask my friend what type of material he used to cover the box


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 21, 2009)

lobe

 It's the program that came with AOL (photo impression). All I did was darken/lighten the pic and use the contrast as needed, along with cropping the pic and adjusting the size. I use an old 35mm slide preview/sorter that I picked up at a yard sale years ago and converted it to a back light. You can still see the horizontal lines, If I have time I can even get those out if I go back and change the angle of the camera. 

 If you wondering I use a Nikon coolpix 2500, 2.0 mega pix, that I bought in 2002 if I remember correctly. I still like to use natural light outside when possible, but I can get acceptable pics to me with the back light. I can't remember if I used that pic in an auction, it was the first one I found when I went looking for an example, I go look for a better one that I did use. 

 Here's one I did use in an auction.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is the light bulb I use.  I got it at Home Depot for about $12  I think.  If anyone needs to see the other side I would be glad to help.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm back with two pictures to demonstrate my efforts at photographing my bottles....here's the first one....of the lightbox. I thought it was the perfect shape and very sturdy so I got out the ole Xacto and cut it out. The lining is a cotton sheet. The top comes off for more overhead lighting.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 26, 2009)

Madpaddla,

 Look! what a difference the right bulb makes!!

 Thanks for the help!


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 26, 2009)

OOpps! Now I'll work on resizing!!


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice job[]


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jan 26, 2009)

awesome, great job


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 26, 2009)

Ohhhh WoW Marjorie....very well done.  You must be so pleased.  What a difference.  Hard to believe huh?  How much was the bulb?

 Very glad to help ya out.  Which bulb did ya get and where?
 Madpaddla


----------



## Stardust (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey madpaddla, nice pic of you looking out of your digging hole. []


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 28, 2009)

Madpaddla,
 I found my bulb at Lowe's but they didn't have the one you specified. This is a "Bright Effects" (actually a bulb to be used with a dimmer) BE 26T.
 It was $6.95 or $7.95

 Regards,


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 28, 2009)

Madpaddla,
 I checked out your link, too....yep Nice picture. Is Jewitt City your home?
 I was born and raised in New London.
 Regards,


----------

